# 36 37 Elgin curved bar



## Big Moe (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, here is the start of the new project. 26" 1936-37 Elgin curved bar girls bike. Yay,I am really happy to get this one as I have never cared if  they are boys or girls bikes. It's still the oldest one I have and so deserves to be saved.


----------



## npence (Jan 18, 2015)

Great save the bike is dated more around 1941. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Jan 18, 2015)

Think it's a Murray build frame. Nice curves, good start.


----------

